# How much does a Really big heavy war horse weigh?



## Darklance (Feb 18, 2002)

How tall would it be? On four legs and rearing up on Two? Thanks.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 18, 2002)

Think of a horse about the size of a Clydesdale, which typically weighs 1700-2000 pounds (up to 2200 for mature stallions and geldings).

Many draft horses were originally bred to be warhorses carrying hundreds of pounds of knight, saddle, armor, barding and weaponry into battle at a full trot.

Shire Draft Horses, for example, are draft horses whose ancestors were used in jousting tournaments and battle by English knights in the 15th and 16th centuries.  They stand about 16-17 hands (64-68 inches) high (at the shoulder), and weigh up to 2200 pounds.


----------

